# umbilical hernia recovery exercises?



## dsa8864667 (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm in week 3 of my hernia recovery. I'm waiting till around 5-6 weeks till i go back to the gym. What type of exercise can i do when i go back to the gym should i do only body weight/ low weight or just go back full force? Also what type of exercise can i do to help prevent this from happening again?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 6, 2017)

I would rely heavily on what your doctor tells you. Personally, I wouldn't think that there would be any restrictions on the exercises that you can do. If it were me, I would just start off light and see how things feel.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 6, 2017)

At 5-6 weeks your doc is probably going to tell you exercise as tolerated, but do what he sais.  Also going to depend on just how big that hernia was and how much "fixin" he had to do.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 7, 2017)

How much did the procedure cost ?

How do you feel ?

Tell us about the procedure did it hurt and for how long ?


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2017)

I was back in the gym 2 weeks post surgery.  Start back light & use common sense.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 8, 2017)

DF said:


> I was back in the gym 2 weeks post surgery.  Start back light & use common sense.



How much did it cost ?


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> How much did it cost ?



If you're in the market for discount surgery I suggest Thailand. Get your hernia fixed and pecker nixed for half of a regular hernia here in the states.


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> How much did it cost ?



Well, it cost me at least my $2500 deductible.  Also it hurt like fukn hell for a day & a half, which I wasn't really expecting.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 8, 2017)

DF said:


> Well, it cost me at least my $2500 deductible.  Also it hurt like fukn hell for a day & a half, which I wasn't really expecting.



Probably the equivalent of the day after getting stabbed in the belly with a buck knife


----------

